# V2 second compressor wiring help



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

first off....i know that you can buy a harness for an easier install. but is there another way of hooking up a second compressor to the V2? can someone please list the parts i need in order to do this.

thanks.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey bud you can fabricate your own wiring harness for a lot cheaper then you can purchase one. You'll need the following:


Inline fuse holder c/w 30 amp fuse x1
10 gauge red wire x 25ft roll
10 gauge black wire x 25ft roll
16 gauge red wire x smallest roll you can get
16 gauge black wire x smallest roll you can get
10 gauge female spade connectors x 2
10 gauge battery ring connectors x 2
14/16 gauge female spade connectors x 2
14/16 gauge male spade connectors x 1
12V automotive relay x 1
Wire loom x 25ft
Heat shrink or electrical tape for seal wire loom at both ends
10 gauge butt connector x 2
All parts are available at auto part store, Princess Auto would most likely be the cheapest.

I'd suggest that you get a good pair of wire crimpers to attach the connectors to the wires. Channel Lock make good pair and are available at Canadian Tire for about $25.00


I built my own on my build and I used the 1/4" braided loom over the split loom it's just a personal preference both work. I purchased the loom for "Cables Ties and More" in your area 1/4" in the braided loom is all you need this stuff expands really well. You'll most like need 3/8" in the split loom.
http://www.cabletiesandmore.ca/nylon-mono-braided-sleeving.php



Some people have used an 80 amps relay/solenoid to run two compressor and used the existing relay to switch the solenoid on/off (pictured below). The issue I have with the schematic is the compressors are no longer fused correctly! If one of the compressor shorts it will not blow the 60 amps fuse, the shorted compressor and wiring would overheat creating a possible fire situation. They need to be re-fused separately with a 30amps fuses. The existing relay is also fused incorrectly with the original 30 amp fuse, only a 3 amps fuse is required to protect the solenoid coil circuit. The 12V. positive wire supplying the 80Amp solenoid needs to be 4 gauge wire to carry the load of both compressor.





*Corrections required:*


*Note:* The list supplied above is not for this setup.

See you at VagKraft !


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Again this is just my opinion but I'm not a big fan of the above mentioned automotive insulated connectors. I much prefer the un-insulated type so I can solder them on and use heat shrink to protect the bare metal. It just provides a better connection specially when dealing with high amperage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grifnsqest (Sep 22, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7154896-New-to-me-Touareg


Scroll down to post #19-#23


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

northendroid said:


> Hey bud you can fabricate your own wiring harness for a lot cheaper then you can purchase one. You'll need the following:
> 
> 
> Inline fuse holder c/w 30 amp fuse x1
> ...


thanks buddy. just can not justify spending 100bux plus for the AL's harness in which i know it can be done for less of half that...lol!

see you at vagkraft too!

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

The relay need to be rated for 40 amps btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

I would recommend staying away from the Stinger style solenoid. Stick with 40amp relays and you shouldn't see any issue.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

where would i get the signal for the second compressor from the original harness? what color wire is it?

also can i tap the original 12V(red) power wire for the compressor on the original harness to give power to my 2nd compressor. i will run an inline 30amp fuse before the 2nd compressor. im just trying to avoid running a new power wire from the battery to the trunk.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

jun_1.8T said:


> where would i get the signal for the second compressor from the original harness? what color wire is it? Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


There should already be a female spade connector splitting off of your V2 harness which provides signal to your second compressor. I believe the wire is gray with a white stripe, and the spade cover is pinkish.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

euro+tuner said:


> There should already be a female spade connector splitting off of your V2 harness which provides signal to your second compressor. I believe the wire is gray with a white stripe, and the spade cover is pinkish.


That correct and it's a ground signal to the second compressor relay coil Terminal # 85.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

jun_1.8T said:


> where would i get the signal for the second compressor from the original harness? what color wire is it?
> 
> also can i tap the original 12V(red) power wire for the compressor on the original harness to give power to my 2nd compressor. i will run an inline 30amp fuse before the 2nd compressor. im just trying to avoid running a new power wire from the battery to the trunk.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


No you can't tape the 12v. on the first compressor, you're going to have to run a wire from battery to compressor relay. Sorry no easy fix, the Red 10 gauge on first compressor will not carry the load of two compressors. A 60 amp circuit requires a 4 gauge wire @ 15ft.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I would recommend staying away from the Stinger style solenoid. Stick with 40amp relays and you shouldn't see any issue.


Glad someone said it before I did...


----------

